# New project - Tomac Taos - cheeep cheeep!! (X post)



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Picked this up off ebay - hardly used, nary a blemish and came with an XTR front mech and WTB headset. All for a miserly $350 Australian pesos. I've been wanting to build a bike for ages and the timing is just right - with 2005 runout components just around the corner.

Have just picked up a cheeeeeep set of Stylo Teams and matching BB for it.

It will be an XC set up, with a 100mm fork, X9 drive train and a light wheelset and flat bar.

Most parts will be from cyberspace with a few from my LBS.

I figure I can build this baby up for a similar amount to what a mid range hardtail sells for in the shops.

A fitting stablemate to my old Klein Pinnacle.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

(X Reply) 

That light with all of the CNC goodies? Nice. 

I had my eye on that frame for a while, I didn't end up bidding though. It should be a fun bike when you’ve finished! 

Dave.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice deal. I hope you show us the build as it happens.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Sure will. There are bargains to be had online, esp. now with people hanging on for the 2007 gear.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah the new season always brings some bargains with it. Expensive things actually start to look affordable...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Build is well underway.

Cranks - Truvativ Stylo Isis drive with matching bottom bracket. More ebay cheapness!!

Wheels - Mavic 317 28 hole with DT aero sokes on DT Onyx hubs

Tyes - Hutchinson Spyder airlight 2.0, kevlar bead.

Front mech - XTR bottom swinger.

Rear mech - as yet to be gotten - will be X0 or X9

Shiters - as above.

Casette - SRAM PG990 with composite spider.

Brakes - Deore hydros

Bar and stem - Easton EA50 100mm 0 degree, flat bar.

Grips - yet to be gotten - will be lock ons of some sort.

Seatpost - yet to be purchased. Preferably carbon.

Seat - yet to be got - will be a WTB of some sort.

Fork - Reba preferably, maybe an R7 or Minute 2.

It's all been real cheap at this stage, about half price over the poor old LBS.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like a beauty! How’s the build coming along?

Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

More parts have arrived.

I have a WTB Rocket V Ti railed leather covered saddle for it.

Awaiting the X9 shifters from the US.

Debating about a seatpost - I'd like carbon but don't want to spend a fortune. I've also noticed that a lot of the 31.6 X 400mm seatposts out there are zero offset too - I want offset. I could use a 27.2 as I have a shim, but the 31.6 looks so much better, esp. at long extension.

I'm holding out for a silver 2006 Reba to come along. From what I've read the Manitou R7 isn't very good, and the Minutes are getting old now.

The stealth black wheelset looks great with the red centred SRAM cogset!

One of my mates is building up a Zion hardtail as well - so the tools will be running hot around here!!


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Sounds awesome so far! 

Have you looked at a thomson layback seatpost? $5 US more then a standard thomson and not alot of offset but should be able to suit your needs.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Trying to do it as CHEEEEEP as possible - so picking a fair bit of stuff online off ebay and the likes.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got my 2006 Reba SL today, in black. It's now hanging off the frame and I'll commence the build tomorrow.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Beauty!! Looking forward to seeing the finished product! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I've posted the specs in the general discussion forum.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

That's gonna be a sweet rig sidenob nice pickup


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Great build-up with some great components. To keep it cheap you must have found some great bargains. Noticed you went with Deore hydro over Juicy 5 closeouts?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*I trust Deores....*



All Mountain said:


> Great build-up with some great components. To keep it cheap you must have found some great bargains. Noticed you went with Deore hydro over Juicy 5 closeouts?


My 2005 Avalanche has Deore hydros on it, and in over 18 months of solid use I've had to do one thing - replace the rear pads. No bleeding, no rubbing, nothing but solid well modulated sharp bite! Not bling, not pretentious, but very reliable and effective.

So I was more than happy to have another set, especially as I paid $150 US for them shipped, front and rear, new. :thumbsup:

They fitted up nice and straight, just a couple of thin shims to get them centered perfectly.

I built the bike today, with the exception of putting the chain on - I want a Powerlink style joiner for it. I'm also waiting on my LBS to get me a pair of hydro line guides as the Taos isn't fitted with them.

I did get some nice deals off Ebay and another online shop - Torpedo7 - and the stuff has been half the price or less than the LBS price. :thumbsup:

The bike's looking real fast just hanging in the stand, and is pretty light given I'm running 2.0 Spiders and ordinary tubes.

Will post pics after it's finished and spit polished.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Sideknob, busting to see the pics


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah with that build she should look the part and ride like a dream too!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well if my bike shop has my cable guides in I'll be getting it dirty on the weekend. The way things have been going on that front, I won't get my hopes up.....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*BAH! No hydro guides *

Not yet, prolly not until Monday or Tuesday.....

It really PMO as it's all built up apart from them.

I know, I could just tape or tie the rear line to the frame, but like a new woman I want it all just right for the first ride..... 

A half a dozen laps up and down the street (with the line sticky taped on) got the brakes bedded nicely (I love Deore hydros), and the Reba is in the ballpark as far as pressure etc goes. (No thanks to Rock Shox's guide, the pressures on which appear suitable for a slighty overweight average polar bear)

Initial impressions sprinting the thing on the road are that it's STIFF. In fact the Torpedo7 neoprene chainstay protector (courtesy of my chum HardDrive) was a stretch over the fat square chainstay.

I'll stick some pics up when I get the chance.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

What a bummer! I guess as long as she’s a good ride when you’ve finished, a few extra days waiting won’t hurt!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just means I'll go harder when I finally get on board.......


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Finished.....*

Still no cable guides (shoulda just got 'em of ebay........and they wonder why people buy online.:madman: )





































About to head out and get it dusty anyway - with tape for a cable guide........


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks sweet! Let us know how she rides! :thumbsup:

Happy trails, Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

t's FAST. I was a gear higher on all the climbs I just did. It has that "don't change gears you sook, just get up and hammer!" feel about it - a feeling my good old Klein Pinnacle also imparts.

I did a mixed singletrack / dirt road ride on it just then to see how it handled the fast stuff and the slow rocky stuff. The 100mm Reba was the way to go - soaking up the G outs and large rocks. It sails up the climbs - the flat bars are just the right height, with the front end not flopping around like a fish or lifting on the steeps. Coming down was fine too, the Rebas not diving and carrying on, although I've used a good 90mm of travel on that ride.

The Deore hydros are proving true to form, no rubbing, screeching etc - bedded in easy with fingertip stopping power. I was worried the XT centrelock rotors might no work with the Deore calipers - no such issues, and the breaking track on the rotors goes from XT narrow to Deore wide about 8 times around the rotor, so irregular pad wear shouldn't be a problem.

The SRAM X9 / PC990 / XTR kit works well, with shifts going off like butter. Likewise the Exustar PM25 pedals were nice and stiff, with a ton of mud clearance being evident, and much nicer in use than my Eggbeaters.

I expected the ride to be a lot harsher than it is, I attribute the nice ride to the big Spiders (which roll very well for big rubber), the forgiving Rocket V Ti saddle, and a long seatpost extension.

I haven't weighed the bike, but it feels around the 24lb mark - not bad considering I could lose around 300 grams a wheel by going to Flyweights and a usable 450 gram tyre like the Tioga Red Phoenix or one of the 2.1 Conti's.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

She looks great! Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Lbs - Bs!*

Well, still no hydro guides at my LBS. The distributor is allegedly pissing one shop around and making excuses. The other shop allegedly had them but couldn't find them.

Result: I'm buying them off Ebay.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

They strike again. I think out of the three or four products I have ordered from Dirtworks through various shops, only on came on time. All the rest have been delayed, lost, sent to the wrong shop... ut:

It's a shame, because they could be a really good distributor if they got their act together.

Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It's pretty bad for my mate who owns the shop. He wants to sell me the items, I prefer to buy them off him. But he tells me distributor is stuffing around, so once again I'll be sending my $$$ offshore. It pisses me off when these distributors grizzle about online retailers, ebay etc etc, then drop the ball all the time when a bloke has money burning a hole in his pocket.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah you’re spot on. Funnily enough the only product I have received from them on time was a free warranty upgrade for my DMR chain tensioner. It really makes you wonder.

Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Ah well, next ride it will be insulation tape again I guess. It pisses me off as the bike is so nice, and there's tape on it like some 16 year old paperboy's BMX.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

All get a coronary if I hear about Dirtworks again. I've only had bad (I mean bad) experiences with anything ordered from them through anyone! Is there anybody else who can get a fox products into the country? JensenUSA won't deliver fox here.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It must be a piss off for the shop owners, I can tell you.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, a few good rides in and all is going well. I crashed it on the weekend, being the air spastic I am I just can't jump at all, and lost the front end in a patch of gravelly crap on landing and down she went. Thankfully the bike landed on me so not a scratch. Bit of skin off the knee but nothing unusual there.

It's normally gravel city around here, with the dry weather thus far and the drought said to be ongoing, it's going to be like riding on ball bearings and golf balls come summer. 

I must say the Spiders are a funny kettle of fish. They roll very well for fat 'uns but the front tyre lacks the square edge of my favourite Extreme XCs' and feels a bit unsure of itself at times, and it's hard to tell if it's going to fall off it's edge in loose turns. I've had grippier tyres on the back too I might add. 

The overall lighter weight of the bike has seen me a gear higher on all climbs, unless traction was an issue. The Deore hydros are superb brakes.

I finally got my Titec XC Pro seatpost, which was 350mm long despite the auction claiming it was 390mm.  No matter, it will work with room to spare, as it turns out.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

*Nice Taos*

Beautiful Taos, that CNC'n is amazing!

I got a whole bikes worth of bits lying around waiting for a HT frame like this to appear....

Did your mate get the Zion happening? I take it your mate was going to import? Me and a mate have thought about getting one each. They seem to get good reviews etc...

Cheers


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yup!

The Zion's up and running. He has a thread in the general discussion section. (HardDrive is his handle). He bought the frame and a headset from Jensen, then bought a runout Raceline Expert from Torpedo7 (XT, Hayes hydros, and a 100mm Skareb) and we stripped that for the parts. It came up real well.


----------



## marcus_dukakis (Apr 25, 2005)

*Getting Fox gear in Australia.*



All Mountain said:


> All get a coronary if I hear about Dirtworks again. I've only had bad (I mean bad) experiences with anything ordered from them through anyone! Is there anybody else who can get a fox products into the country? JensenUSA won't deliver fox here.


Damn straight - I think Dirtworks are possibly the WORST offenders when it comes to pushing up prices for mountain bike gear in Australia.. check out how much some of their product is worth in the US and what you pay here - it's madness.

Same goes for Fox forks - the prices are way above what they could be.. I can import a Van 36 for a little more than half what they retail for here, and that's including delivery costs. Jenson and Speedgoat et al are not allowed to send Fox product outside the US due to the distributor arrangement, but there are people who will ship you stuff if you know who to ask..

Weirdly Fox rear shocks are actually quite reasonably priced here and we pay VERY close to the RRP in the US - doesn't make sense to me, but can't say I've ever asked why rear shocks are so different to forks.

I refuse to support local distributors if they are asking mad prices. There are some smaller importers (e.g. DH Direct with Turner and MTB Precision for Ventana) here in Aus who provide excellent customer service and have very competitive prices, even compared to the US.. these people need (and deserve) the support of local buyers.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Yup, Dirt Works is getting filthy rich on us. It is staggering how high their prices are. I just buy online from the US and now boycott products that they can't ship here (or find fellow US mtbr's who get them for you and ship it over  ). Who needs Fox forks when you can get a Rockshox.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> Yup, Dirt Works is getting filthy rich on us. It is staggering how high their prices are. I just buy online from the US and now boycott products that they can't ship here (or find fellow US mtbr's who get them for you and ship it over  ). Who needs Fox forks when you can get a Rockshox.


Yeah, online is the way to go oftentimes.

I want the goods, not excuses.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Glad that beautiful Tomac survived the incident. Too bad about the knee but that's the price you have to pay to serve and protect


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Gotta roll with the punches....*



All Mountain said:


> Glad that beautiful Tomac survived the incident. Too bad about the knee but that's the price you have to pay to serve and protect


yeah, the flesh grows back easily, but the aluminium and paint don't.

I stacked my GT real hard in the same spot a couple of months back. Huge front wheel washout for no apparent reason, huge thump and ass slide down the hill. One of those ones where you need to sit down for a minute afterwards. Knocked the piss right out of me, but all the bike got was a scuffed bar plug. :thumbsup: Surprisingly I still had the seat of my shorts still there, but two feet of skin off my left arm, shoulder, hip and ass cheek. Don't know how, but no hole in the shorts. I expected to have to ride home with the old gorillas face exposed.....


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

posted down lower: sorry


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sideknob
Well, still no hydro guides at my LBS. The distributor (Dirt Works) is pissing one shop around and making excuses. The other shop allegedly had them but couldn't find them.

Result: I'm buying them off Ebay.

********************************************

hmmmm... PM (or email) me. I'd love to know which shop is telling you stories...

We've had the both the alloy and the stick on (plastic) hydro guides in stock for months.

It pisses me off when (some) stores make up stories about us being "out of stock" .

In some cases (note that I did say "some") the store is on stop supply (for non payment of bills) and in many... they just plain forget to place an order. This is not the norm... and there are plenty of great stores out there. I just get annoyed when they lie (or "bend" the truth)..

Whenever you get told that a std item of ours is "out of stock" check with us directly. (email is cheap) because if your store places an order then we'll ship it within 48 hours. (regular business days, of course)

As to "bad service"... yeh we had the *worst service and warranty turnaround* in the game. Up to 3-4 weeks in some cases for rear shock work. We had to work hard at fixing that issue. Hiring and training more people. But worth it.

Now... and for the last 3 months... we've been quoting *48hour turnaround* on all service and warranty work.

and happily... we've been *averaging 24 hours* on over 90% of things (& 48hrs on the rest).

We have a hell of a long way to go on a lot of things. But we're working on it and we are listening.

*Anyway...*

Sorry to hijack your thread. Wasn't intentional. I clicked on the topic 'because I was interested in the frame. (I love classics)

The bike looks sweet. Sorry that you had so much trouble getting the bits you needed.

Elvis.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Elvis, sorry, the shop owner is a friend of mine so I'm not telling on him. And I have no reason to doubt his word - I've known him several years. I mentioned Dirt Works because the "Problem Solver" guides were shown to me in a catalogue that was in the shop. I have had no dealings with Dirt Works before.

I'm not the only person who has mentioned Dirt Works here. Anyway, to keep you happy I've amended some of my posts. 

Thanks for the compliments re. the bike - it is very sweet. My intention was to build it as cheaply as possible without too much compromise - and to do so I had to resort to online sources. And for that I make no apology. It's certainly been fun an interesting.

As to problems getting parts the only problems I had were the hydro guides (was fine once I found some on ebay) and a 350mm post that arrived that should have been 390mm, but luckily works anyway. (also ebay). Other than that - fine. 


Cheers


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Elvis, sorry, the shop owner is a friend of mine so I'm not telling on him. And I have no reason to doubt his word - I've known him several years. I mentioned Dirt Works because the "Problem Solver" guides were shown to me in a catalogue that was in the shop. I have had no dealings with Dirt Works before.
> 
> I'm not the only person who has mentioned Dirt Works here. Anyway, to keep you happy I've amended some of my posts.
> 
> ...


no probs... I have a bad habit of taking it personally... I know... I know.. I shouldn't. :nono:

Now that you describe it further... your store may have been ordering them (or something similar) from someone else and just using the catalogue for visual... Who knows. (or maybe we did screw up royally...)

We, like everyone else, make some blindingly stupid ballsups. And I've noticed that they happen to the same store in threes. example: an order gets mis-shipped. so someone rushes to re-ship it correctly. and in rushing... they stuff it for the second (or third) time. :madman:

We do track shipping/invoicing mistakes, and for the last 6 months... they've been steadily dropping. (a result of better/more staff with better training)

And you are correct. many people have gripes with us. I'm sure that some of them have issues with other distributers too. But I'm not interested in the other distributers, I'm here, under my own name, to find out what we do right (and wrong) As I noted before... we're working on improving many things.

hey... if you make it down (you're in qld right?) for either the DW100 or the KHS Epic, say hi. I'll be this guy: www.dirtworks.com.au/newsite/mambots/editors/tinymce/newsite/content/view/222/157/

(walking the uphills...)

Elvis.


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

Elvis @ Dirt Works said:


> Quote:
> 
> Whenever you get told that a std item of ours is "out of stock" check with us directly. (email is cheap) because if your store places an order then we'll ship it within 48 hours. (regular business days, of course)
> 
> ...


Sorry Elvis, but I cant resist. I find it quiet funny that Dirtworks quotes 48 hours turnaround time for shock repairs / service- which is quiet good mind you. Yet it still takes you guys * 3 weeks* to reply to an email. In that *3 weeks*, I had already found out the answer to my questions from a friend- and ordered and recieved said part from overseas.

You guys may ship the item, within 24 to 48 hours- every 1 out of 3 times in my case it has been the wrong item. Before you start talking up the company that you work for Elvis, you might want to make sure they live up to what you are boasting.

-Cul


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

CulBaire said:


> Sorry Elvis, but I cant resist. I find it quiet funny that Dirt Works quotes 48 hours turnaround time for shock repairs / service- which is quiet good mind you. Yet it still takes you guys * 3 weeks* to reply to an email. In that *3 weeks*, I had already found out the answer to my questions from a friend- and ordered and recieved said part from overseas.
> 
> You guys may ship the item, within 24 to 48 hours- every 1 out of 3 times in my case it has been the wrong item. Before you start talking up the company that you work for Elvis, you might want to make sure they live up to what you are boasting.
> 
> -Cul


ok... I'm in.

What were you chasing? All enquiry regular emails go to the one guy now and he answers it each day... was it recent?

Key product emails go to two or three brand managers to deal with. If they're replying slow then I need to check it out.

As noted above. We make mistakes. But it looks like you've clearly had more than your fair share. That sucks.

As for boasting... well, we have goals that we target. Most of the time we meet them. Sometimes we stuff up. Sorry.

Elvis.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

With all due respect, I would not have edited those posts *Sideknob*. There is nothing to hide.

*Elvis* himself has admitted that there have been issues with service, and like *Sideknob* I too have had issues, and as a personal friend of the owner of the shop I was dealing with, I know I was not being stuffed about.

But such is life these things happen, we're all only human after all. Personally it's not so much the time and waiting that is the issue for me, but the chronic lack of communication between the shops and Dirt Works. Hopefully the changes that *Elvis* has described are making an improvement.

My last dealing with you guys was a positive one, so hopefully the trend will continue. Time will tell hey.

Dave.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

Low_Rider said:


> Personally it's not so much the time and waiting that is the issue for me, but the chronic lack of communication between the shops and Dirt Works. Hopefully the changes that *Elvis* has described are making an improvement.
> 
> My last dealing with you guys was a positive one, so hopefully the trend will continue. Time will tell hey.
> 
> Dave.


Well at least we got the most recent one right :madman:

Contact to stores is a hard one to cover. In the last 6 months, we've experianced a massive increase in workload and had to increase our staff by 7. (one workshop, 3 office sales, 3 warehouse)

We have 7 incoming phone lines now and we still get dealers who complain that they can't through because the phones are busy! What to do?

Where I'm going here (in my usual roundabout way) is that it is damn busy. People here jump from one phone call to the next, invoicing in between. All the phone staff have their lunch at their desk... (that sucks big time)

Sometimes... the previously mentioned instance pops up of a dealer that is is on stop supply (account issues) orders something. If we have time, the guys are supposed to fax a "thanks for ordering, but your account is on hold, please call us" letter...

But... if the proverbial is hitting the fan... it gets missed, or delayed. With more staff... this happens a lot less than it used to. But... it does still happen sometimes.

We've pissed a lot of dealers and consumers off for a variety of things over the last 12 years. Some of it we deserve... some less so.

We have a lot of new, dedicated, motivated people in the building now. It will take some time to prove to those that we stuffed around in the past that we have changed. But we're still working on it.

But... like they say. Actions talk, and ********... is just that.

Me? I'm goin' for a ride tomorrow.

Elvis.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I dunno Elvis. Initially the shop told me they were getting them from someone besides DW. Then when that fell thru one of the mechanics pointed them out in your catalogue and they said they'd source them from there. A few days later I was told no joy. A few days more I was told there was some sort of stocktake / reorganisation / mouse hunt / whatever at the wharehouse. I'm just going by what I was told - it was a frustrating time for me, as I had bits from China, bits from the US, bits from NZ, lobbing on my doorstep without a worry, but no little alloy clips from within Australia. And that's all I needed to finish up. 

At least that was more effort than another shop I tried, that had them is stock but couldn't find them, and had a very token look around the shop for them. 

You know the sort - walk into the back room, come back 30 seconds later, shrugging "Nah, can't find 'em...." LOL! 

So that was that and off to Fleabay I went.


BTW - that is a very nice Pro Floater you have there. I've never seen one in the flesh.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

So *Sideknob*, how are you going picking the gravel out of your knee? 

It doesn't sound like it, but do you have any changes planned now that you've spent some ride time on her??

Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re. editing posts*



Low_Rider said:


> With all due respect, I would not have edited those posts *Sideknob*. There is nothing to hide.


True, but there are two sides to every story (sometimes more than two...) and I felt it was the fair thing to do.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> So *Sideknob*, how are you going picking the gravel out of your knee?
> 
> It doesn't sound like it, but do you have any changes planned now that you've spent some ride time on her??
> 
> Dave.


The knee is OK, my back's been a little sore - I think I twisted it when I came down. Getting better tho!

The bike is just hunky dory as is, though I'd prefer a squarer edged front tyre. I'm a big fan of Tioga's Extreme XC up the front - they just work so well in the gravelly stuff we have around here, and I like the 2.2 inch size. That said, I HATE mismatched tyres, so I'll stick with the Spiders for now and have a play with pressures some more and swap the front to rotate opposite to the maker's arrows to see how that goes. Not that the Spiders are bad, they are fast for big, soft tyres, just a bit nervous in the marbles - but most tyres are.

I'd like to try some light (say 450 gram) knobbies on it to see how another half a pound off the wheels goes. Tioga Red Phoenix or some Conti's could be the go. It's all $$$$ however.

I'm getting a knew lid for father's day - a red Catlike Diablo, so I look forward to trying that out. My old Bell Image Pro is about 9 years old.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------

